# recommended breeders in southern ohio, northern kentucky or the tristate area (oh, ky



## brandielynn23 (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking for recommended breeders in the tristate area (southern ohio, northern Kentucky and/or indiana) or breeders that wouldn't mind driving out to the cincinnati area if need be...


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you have specifics on what you're looking for? Size, color, performance, couch potato?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are looking for a Standard, I would recommend Hi Hat Poodles. A lovely human being who adores her Poodles and stands behind her puppies 100%.


----------



## brandielynn23 (Sep 9, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> Do you have specifics on what you're looking for? Size, color, performance, couch potato?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm looking for a regular standard poodle... I'd like it to want to go to the dog park but then at the same time also be ok with staying home at times or just go on a short walk... I don't really have a preference to color. Just reasonably priced as I'll have an apartment.


----------

